# You have failed to complete several of your recent orders that you have accepted.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

​

​
​

*You have failed to complete several of your recent orders that you have accepted.*

*Keep in mind, unassigning orders that you have accepted impacts the entire delivery experience, from restaurants and diners to other drivers.*




Need help? Report a problem through the app so you can keep moving.

Here was my submitted response to the "problem".

_Problem #1: Have any of you ever actually tried to use the app and do some deliveries? Do you realize that we are driving while trying to respond to your machine gunning 17 mile offers?

If any of you actually tried to drive and you wanted to cut down on unassining orders here's what you would change:

*ACCEPT*_
*.............Reject......*

_You have set your app offer screen to make it very, very, easy to __accidentally accept a rejected order. 

Problem #2: Your timing with Restaurants is way off! You commonly send us to pickups that Restaurants say they just received, and we are supposed to wait 20 minutes for the order to be ready? I don't think so!!!

We drivers have enough other problems to deal with and don't need the extra problems that you CREATE! Why don't you get out of the office and spend a day delivering! It would be eye opening for you._


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Heavy stuff.
How many did you unassign in a short time that you got this?
It does not appear to be threatening though. Just tough love.
I think I got one of these once.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Heavy stuff.
> How many did you unassign in a short time that you got this?
> It does not appear to be threatening though. Just tough love.
> I think I got one of these once.


I honestly don't remember how many. This past weekend was crazy busy and I was constantly multi apping several orders at once.$$$$


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

The people who create these apps are all seriously ADHD types. Drives me nuts when I get bombarded with new offers while I'm on my way to my current delivery or looking for a hard to find apartment.

Spark's app can be really buggy at times but at least they won't machine gun you offers until _after _completing a delivery.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


How does it FEEL to be a FAILURE ?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I had no idea that I accepted a Carrarbbas order last night until I looked over and saw it after I don't know how long. I was in the middle of a drop-off on DD so I couldn't have done that order anyways and I wouldn't have not knowing how much the pay was.

I didn't get a warning once again probably because I didn't do any orders on GH once again.

I use two phones, one for DD and one for UE and GH. The GH/UE phone is so that I can use Maxymo to auto decline BS orders. It may have auto accepted the Carrabbas order because I have it set to auto accept orders over a certain amount.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Is the consensus that we can eat 1 of out every 10 GH orders without risking Deactivation?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> ....
> Here was my submitted response to the "problem".
> 
> _Problem #1: Have any of you ever actually tried to use the app and do some deliveries? Do you realize that we are driving while trying to respond to your machine gunning 17 mile offers?
> ...


I honestly never thought I'd see this day. You know there's a *serious* problem when @Seamus makes a post like this.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grubhub is good...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

To tell you the truth, THE REASON I switched back to DD from GH was the fact that GH sends the driver in, if not before the restaurant has the order, at least simultaneously.
That is very demanding on my nervous system. 
Even if DD pays a little less, the time you save by not waiting, makes it more profitable in the end.
And I don't understand how some, or many of you, no names mentioned, since they are watching, can actually use GH as one of the parties of multi apping.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

As the customer is adding items to their cart and hasn't even placed their order yet, gh is already looking for a driver to go to the restaurant smh 🤨


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> As the customer is adding items to their cart and hasn't even placed their order yet, gh is already looking for a driver to go to the restaurant smh 🤨


is poop 💩


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Be Right There said:


> The people who create these apps are all seriously ADHD types.


You can add sociopathy to that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> And I don't understand how some, or many of you, no names mentioned, since they are watching, can actually use GH as one of the parties of multi apping.


Given how tough it is to get even a halfway respectable offer I run all three apps.

I get the fewest offers from GH and the vast majority of them are trash but every once in a while I get a decent one.

GH seems to be morphing into DD. Their newest tactic is sending offers when I'm offline. Last night they bombarded me with 5 or 6 offers AFTER I went offline. DD is notorious for doing that and now GH is copying them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Given how tough it is to get even a halfway respectable offer I run all three apps.
> 
> I get the fewest offers from GH and the vast majority of them are trash but every once in a while I get a decent one.
> 
> GH seems to be morphing into DD. Their newest tactic is sending offers when I'm offline. Last night they bombarded me with 5 or 6 offers AFTER I went offline. DD is notorious for doing that and now GH is copying them.


My question on using them for multi apping has to do with the fact that their orders are never ready.
Do you have the time to wait when multi apping?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> My question on using them for multi apping has to do with the fact that their orders are never ready.
> Do you have the time to wait when multi apping?


I don't have time to wait when I have orders from more than app on my backseat, that's for sure.

I'm careful about which restaurants I accept due to the waiting factor. There are some restaurants that are quick enough to have the order ready in a timely manner despite GH sending it to them very early. Those are the places I'll accept GH orders from.

@rideshareapphero has a hilarious post about GH.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I got the same notice today.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They should be instructed to suck three dicks. Sometimes telling people to suck one dick just isn't enough.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


Haha!

Sending rants to unresponsive e-mail addresses.

Seems you have lots of experience in the delivery game.

Been widely reported that unassignimg offers has become an issue for the app.

The rules of the game are constantly changing.

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Adjust to the rules of the game or be deactivated.

After deactivation, your rants to customer service could include slurs and curses. Good luck with that.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I also find it hilarious when they cancel/reassign orders mid route and send a nasty push notification claiming "you weren't proactive in heading to the restaurant pick up" or whatever it says. I had one last night for $18 but I was on beach side and the draw bridge went up. The customer placed the order 2 minutes before they sent me the ping and it was thai/sushi order which was not going to be ready for at least 30-45 mins , they wanted me there in 10 minutes. After about 10 minutes GH reassigned the order but I happened to get a Uber for the exact same restaurant when I went in to pick up I asked if the GH was ready , NOPE!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I also find it hilarious when they cancel/reassign orders mid route and send a nasty push notification claiming "you weren't proactive in heading to the restaurant pick up" or whatever it says. I had one last night for $18 but I was on beach side and the draw bridge went up. The customer placed the order 2 minutes before they sent me the ping and it was thai/sushi order which was not going to be ready for at least 30-45 mins , they wanted me there in 10 minutes. After about 10 minutes GH reassigned the order but I happened to get a Uber for the exact same restaurant when I went in to pick up I asked if the GH was ready , NOPE!


You know dam well Sushi is never going to be ready even close to the pickup time! Too bad they aren’t smart enough to differentiate. Pad Thai and Sushi are going to be ready 15 to 20 minutes apart.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You know dam well Sushi is never going to be ready even close to the pickup time! Too bad they aren’t smart enough to differentiate. Pad Thai and Sushi are going to be ready 15 to 20 minutes apart.


Exactly. Anytime, I see Pad Thai/ramen etc along with sushi on a order I am not rushing because it's not going to be ready. I'll either take my time or do another quick delivery to compensate for the extra time. In the case last night I was just stuck in traffic at a draw bridge but I accepted the order knowing realistically it was going to take me at least 20 minutes to get there with most likely another 10 minutes plus wait yet GH expects me there 10 minutes after the customer orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Exactly. Anytime, I see Pad Thai/ramen etc along with sushi on a order I am not rushing because it's not going to be ready. I'll either take my time or do another quick delivery to compensate for the extra time. In the case last night I was just stuck in traffic at a draw bridge but I accepted the order knowing realistically it was going to take me at least 20 minutes to get there with most likely another 10 minutes plus wait yet GH expects me there 10 minutes after the customer orders.


Same in an Indian restaurant, look for Chicken Vandeloo. Going to take longer than other dishes.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You know the drill. Do work son! Do work!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Given how tough it is to get even a halfway respectable offer I run all three apps.
> 
> I get the fewest offers from GH and the vast majority of them are trash but every once in a while I get a decent one.
> 
> GH seems to be morphing into DD. Their newest tactic is sending offers when I'm offline. Last night they bombarded me with 5 or 6 offers AFTER I went offline. DD is notorious for doing that and now GH is copying them.


Can you give more details regarding the offline requests? I haven't driven in awhile. Are you saying when you log out of the app they will continue to send you orders? Are you able to accept the order while not being logged in? What will they think of next?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Can you give more details regarding the offline requests? I haven't driven in awhile. Are you saying when you log out of the app they will continue to send you orders? Are you able to accept the order while not being logged in? What will they think of next?


Going offline is not the same as logging out. Logging out means you've exited the app and will need to re-enter your email and password to get back in.

Going offline means you're still in logged into the app but no offers will be sent to you.

Lately both Doordash and Grubhub have been sending offers even after I went offline. Suffice to say they're not supposed to be doing that.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And I don't understand how some, or many of you, no names mentioned, since they are watching, can actually use GH as one of the parties of multi apping.


GH actually works well for multi apping if you don’t schedule a block. The fact that they try to send you so early to the restaurants can also work in your favor while having other orders in your car. Can give you time to pick up other orders first, or even make a delivery knowing their order won’t be ready. So it works both ways it’s actually more to your advantage while multi apping then waiting for a single order. The key in any case to Multi apping, Is knowing the restaurants very well and therefore understanding What can be done.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is the consensus that we can eat 1 of out every 10 GH orders without risking Deactivation?


Your karma for that is eating some food that has the special sauce w/ a dash of spit. 😀


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> GH actually works well for multi apping if you don’t schedule a block. The fact that they try to send you so early to the restaurants can also work in your favor while having other orders in your car. Can give you time to pick up other orders first, or even make a delivery knowing their order won’t be ready. So it works both ways it’s actually more to your advantage while multi apping then waiting for a single order. The key in any case to Multi apping, Is knowing the restaurants very well and therefore understanding What can be done.


But doesn't GH start sending you notifications that you aren't moving towards the pickup? And you better start because we are gonna unassign yo ass?
Hell, I remember they used to send me those even though I WAS moving towards the pickup.
Like too much time at a stop light and crap like that.


----------



## Brent H (10 mo ago)

Deliverys suck period. Wait in line 15 minutes at McDonalds for a UE worth 4 41$ lol what a joke. I quit doing UE 2 years ago. When they put 10$ per delivery for the driver on top of the fare I'll be back not a moment before.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I wouldn’t say several. But it does happen every once and a while. This happens on UE also. Like you said, the app makes it easy to accidentally accept a $2 request.
One time I was fumbling around for my phone after picking up a good paying order and accidentally canceled it. That sucked. I had just walked out of the restaurant so I had to take it back.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Grubhub is good...


Poop is funny!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Your karma for that is eating some food that has the special sauce w/ a dash of spit. 😀


Gross! Did you hear the story about the Arby’s guy peeing in the milkshakes? Make me wonder how often this happens.
Makes me scared to eat restaurant food.









Arby's Worker Seen Urinating in Milkshake Mix on Video: Police


Police found recordings of Arby's night manager Stephen Sharp engaging in the acts while investigating him for child pornography possession.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> But doesn't GH start sending you notifications that you aren't moving towards the pickup? And you better start because we are gonna unassign yo ass?


Occasionally they send those messages but I've never (yet) had one unassigned. Remember, the key to multi apping _successfully_ is only doing orders you know can be delivered on time (or very close to it). If you just go out randomly accepting multi app offers and are late to the customer you'll have a very short time doing it and get deactivated. Anyone can multi app, the key is to do it _successfully._ The other night I had 2 DD and 2 GH in the car. Three of the four were delivered on time and the fourth was under 5 minutes late. The late one was a case of dog food from a rare good PetSmart order. I don't think Fido was too upset about getting his case of dog food 5 minutes late!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Poop is funny!


You know? I've been on this planet for a lot of years...and...yes...It's still funny! : )


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You know? I've been on this planet for a lot of years...and...yes...It's still funny! : )


Unless you're Johnny Depp!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> But doesn't GH start sending you notifications that you aren't moving towards the pickup? And you better start because we are gonna unassign yo ass?
> Hell, I remember they used to send me those even though I WAS moving towards the pickup.
> Like too much time at a stop light and crap like that.


Yes, they do send you a warning message if you aren't heading towards the pickup location fast enough. The only other app I use is UberEats, which doesn't send you to the restaurant early, so I can just make a quick stop. If the food's not ready, head on for the GH pick-up, tell the customer you'll be late, and the go back for the UE.
It's annoying that Grubhub sends you that message within five minutes of placing a PnP order. They must think that every restaurant is Burger King.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> But doesn't GH start sending you notifications that you aren't moving towards the pickup? And you better start because we are gonna unassign yo ass?
> Hell, I remember they used to send me those even though I WAS moving towards the pickup.
> Like too much time at a stop light and crap like that.


By the way, the last thing I'll say about it is that with all these gig apps there are "creative" methodologies to help you avoid these issues. Very few ever figure them out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Gross! Did you hear the story about the Arby’s guy peeing in the milkshakes? Make me wonder how often this happens.
> Makes me scared to eat restaurant food.
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn’t hear that but I believe it. Yep super gross! In high school, the rumor was that people peed in the kettles. Between that & other stories, like the guy putting his thang in the Subway bread before serving it, is why I don’t eat fast food, except Culver’s. Eating at a restaurant or fast food takes faith. 😀


----------

